# Do pigeons go "broody"?



## pinkyglory123 (Jun 28, 2013)

A hen of mine appears to have paired up with a cock. This hen was an avid flyer-twice a day circling the farm and then disappearing for an hour before returning to the coop. This was when she was a single bird. Now that she has paired up she is no longer doing this. When the cock bird goes on a short flight she remains behind and is much quieter and I was wondering, do pigeons go broody? It is a drastic change and she looks like a broody hen....hoping she is not ill?


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah... I don't think she's ill or anything. ... when in pairs and preparing to have families pigeons in general (especially females) prefer to stay close to their home and be occupied in the mating rituals and eggs and babies..... before she had an empty mind no mate no nothing... so she enjoyed a nice flight... some of the flyers here think that females tend to land home quickly and stimulate others to do the same.... so noone (other than me) would like to fly females... the all fly cocks.... but don't worry she's preparing herself to raise a family. ...


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah.. I forgot to tell you that they go broody when they lay their 2 eggs... not like chickens. ... it's like other birds... they lay their eggs in their nest and rare their young.... very different from chickens.....


----------



## pinkyglory123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, I am glad this is likely natural behavior. He is courting and she is....lost in space! Both are very nice birds-although he was intended for another very similar in type to him. I guess I had better get a nest area set up. Pronto! Both birds have lovely temperaments but are very different in type. Oh well love is blind they say. Thanks for your response it is very reassuring.


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

Hehehe... I had a couple that weren't similar either... the male was so big and she was so small and lovely. ... but they had wonderful offsprings.... they don't know that pigeons are breeds or anything. .. pigeons are pigeons for them..


----------



## Majd (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you lock them at night or they roost somewhere on your farm?? You don't need to get them a nest area or anything if they stay around in the farm.... they will choose a nice hidden place and lay their eggs in... and the male and female will incubate the eggs and feed their young..


----------



## pinkyglory123 (Jun 28, 2013)

That is exactly it-he is a nice bird but BIG. She is petite and lovely. He actually ditched the feminine version of himself as soon as he laid eyes on "Iris". And she has been lost in space ever since.


----------



## pinkyglory123 (Jun 28, 2013)

And yes, they have a coop but can go in and out at will. They always go in at night. Actually now that they are a pair they rarely go out anymore. Like an old married couple. Not sure if they need a nest box but a couch and a TV is a must for these two!


----------



## pinkyglory123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tonight I hung a egg crate filled with straw. No exaggeration the hen was in it immediately and the cock to follow. 
Better get another cock bird for the lone jilted hen!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Are they still together?
She could be going to somewhere else while absent.
yes pigeons are very interesting, and in each phase they act differently, for instance a single cock will not act like a cock with an eggy hen. or when hens are alone and looking for a mate they look very wild and will fly and mate with any cock, but after hatching babies she feed them the half way and leave the rest of the duty to the cock!


----------

